# Red Oil



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

I have some Model Motoring Special Oil that has become like a gel. I have several bottles that are just as old, but have never seen or heard of this. It makes it really hard to put a "drop" of oil on the arm hole. Should I keep using it or pitch it?
hojoe


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

hojoe said:


> I have some Model Motoring Special Oil that has become like a gel. I have several bottles that are just as old, but have never seen or heard of this. It makes it really hard to put a "drop" of oil on the arm hole. Should I keep using it or pitch it?
> hojoe


Humm ... i'd try it on an old chassis arm hole just to see if the heat broke it down and made it work an liquify some ? Atleast it wouldn't wick up the shaft and may stay put kinda like a grease would. I say giver a try.

Bear :wave:


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

I've been using it. I just tuned about a dozen cars and it seems to work just fine. It does stay where you put it.
hojoe


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

I have a bunch like that as well. I pour off the thinner stuff for my oiler (looks kind of like a pen with a needle at the top). That Aurora red oil is notorious for doing that but I've used the congealed stuff without any problems.


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

Put a drop of that stuff on the bottom armature hole on a T-Jet,
and take your finger and push it in.
Some guys use grease there because oil will run out.

You don't want to be running around with a dry hole.

__________________


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

